

Why Are Indian Reservations So Poor? - holychiz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoppisch/2011/12/13/why-are-indian-reservations-so-poor-a-look-at-the-bottom-1/

======
omouse
Ah the beauty of capitalism; always trying to expand and grow and force people
to accept its logic.

It also seems like the problem here is that the government is in control of
things rather than the community themselves. You don't need private property
to fix this problem.

Markets will make things just as bad, or worse. The reformer in this article
wants to join the democratic-capitalist system. That's fucking stupid. What he
wants is freedom and autonomy. You don't need capitalism for that.

The residents don't need incentives to improve their own housing. They need
access to resources without being forced into adopting a consumerist lifestyle
or a capitalist mindset.

Coal and natural gas mining are harmful to the environment and I applaud the
natives for slowing down the development as much as possible.

The comments on the article are more sane than the article itself:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoppisch/2011/12/13/why-
are-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoppisch/2011/12/13/why-are-indian-
reservations-so-poor-a-look-at-the-
bottom-1/?commentId=comment_blogAndPostId/blog/comment/939-95-285)

~~~
garyrichardson
Tell that to the human beings that just happened to be born native and want
cars and ipods too. Freedom and autonomy can't be traded for goods and
services.

~~~
omouse
Just because a few of them want cars and iPods doesn't mean they should force
all native communities to become capitalists and worshippers of the private
property system.

You _can_ have iPods and cars that are communally shared or considered the
_personal_ property of a person.

~~~
abrown28
You wont have them for long because communal property does not get taken care
of.

